# 2010 Tracker 1436 Build (Results)



## Hooky1420 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey all, this is my first build. I can't thank the community of Tinboats.net enough. I've been working on this build since April, and whenever I had an issue, the users of this site kicked in helpful tips that allowed me to produce this fishing machine. I took tons of photos throughout the build, and will be hopefully doing a thorough walkthrough with photos soon. I just couldn't pass up the chance to let you all see it beforehand!

Now that I have the decking complete, I'm looking to add a fishfinder, lighting, bilge pump, bow mounted TM, and of course an outboard...

Would appreciate some feedback on the build. Lots of sweat and planning done with this project.


----------



## tccanoe (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## weezer71 (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice setup!!! =D>


----------



## cavman138 (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks great man


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 31, 2010)

very nice work carpet job looks factory.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Oct 31, 2010)

TNtroller said:


> very nice work carpet job looks factory.



Yeah, the carpet came out good. Very pleased. I have to say thanks on that to the following members:

Robr3004
Nevillizer
bear7625
wasilvers
Codeman
Wolfmjc

All had really good advice for me regarding the carpet. I ended up getting carpet with the rubber backing from Lowe's at $0.49 cents a square foot, and applied it to the plywood by first using 3M 90 Spray Adhesive, rolling it with a rolling pin, and then pulling the sides over and tacking it to the backside with a staple gun. Worked extremely well.


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome job!


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 1, 2010)

BTW - got that trailer cheap, originally styled for a v-hull boat and was painted white and rusted a fair amount. My brother-in-law and I cut the mounts off, replaced the winch and tow jack, surface sanded it, painted it, added new light fixtures and paint as well as bunk boards. Added some reflective tape, and there she is. I plan on adding some verticle guides to the rear end, and some fenders to keep that carpet nice and fresh during transport. I will be posting photos of the trailer rebuild soon as well.

Thanks for the compliments so far... I still have a lot of work to do, but it makes it easier when all you have to do is the cosmetic stuff. Next up, the wiring, lights, and looking for an outboard to push this jon through the Everglades.

...Hoping to get it into the water this weekend to see how she performs. Only have a trolling motor, but at least I will finally be on the water  

If anyone has any questions, please feel free to ask. Since this was my first build, I had a lot of trial and error, but I will help you as much as I can. Feel the need to give back to the community that helped me out when I needed advice!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Nov 1, 2010)

The boat looks really good. Have you had a chance to weigh it yet since finishing it out? Trackers site says it weighs 117lbs empty and has a 580lb max capacity less a 375lb human capacity. Wondering how much of that capacity the wood will take away, especially once it's wet?

Should be fine for the everglades on calm days if you avoid the 4pm thunderstorm and other boats wakes...

Jamie


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ranchero50 said:


> The boat looks really good. Have you had a chance to weigh it yet since finishing it out? Trackers site says it weighs 117lbs empty and has a 580lb max capacity less a 375lb human capacity. Wondering how much of that capacity the wood will take away, especially once it's wet?
> 
> Should be fine for the everglades on calm days if you avoid the 4pm thunderstorm and other boats wakes...



I haven't had a chance to put it on the scales yet, but by keeping track of what i put onto the boat, the wood/carpet/materials account for about 95 lbs. I used half inch plywood everywhere that wasn't loadbearing, and 3/4 for the flooring and the front deck. It has gained some weight, but not much. Before doing any of the modifications, my two buddies and i took it out for a spin at Quiet Waters Lake. I go 230lbs, and my two friends are about 215 a piece, plus two batteries, a trolling motor, a cooler, and all our gear. The boat still rode rather high out of the water, and if you think about it, I'm guessing that's nearly 750 lbs of man and gear combined. That's why I wasn't too worried about the wood when I started to put it on. I'll find out this weekend for sure, but I think it will be okay as we will probably only fish 2 men at a time, or take it canal cruising with me and the little lady who only goes about a buck 15.

And you're dead on about the 4pm rain and boat wakes in the Glades! I know a couple of "less traveled" spots though that are real nice to hunker down and catch some bass....


----------



## jcb (Nov 1, 2010)

I wondering if you stands up on fron deck?I thinking 36 inch wide bottom not give stabillity needed for hi rise front deck seet.You try it yet and maybe tell about stabillity


----------



## rmzachar (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, I'd like to hear about the stability too. I got a 1436 and have been debating on how I want to do the decking. Loving how your's came out! =D>


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 1, 2010)

jcb said:


> I wondering if you stands up on fron deck?I thinking 36 inch wide bottom not give stabillity needed for hi rise front deck seet.You try it yet and maybe tell about stabillity



I will be taking her out this weekend. Will update as to the stability then. I debated about the height of the front deck too... but opted for the extra storage space. Like the looks of the project, just need to make sure she's functional before continuing with the mod. 

I imagine it will have about the same stability as pbw's jon up in Kentucky. Here is a video link to his Youtube front deck test with 3/8" plywood:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYnXMhBb3xI&p=7F8C19A1665FD0B9&playnext=1&index=1


----------



## cali27 (Nov 1, 2010)

Boat looks great man!

Your stability with the decks will be fine, I have the same boat and have a small casting deck up front. I go 215 and it is good for me with another guy in the boat. My buddy in the back stands right up on the bench seat too.

By the time you though the gas motor on that thing she is going to be heavy, might have to make her a "green" boat.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 1, 2010)

cali27 said:


> By the time you though the gas motor on that thing she is going to be heavy, might have to make her a "green" boat.



...and I'm trying to figure just exactly how I would go about doing that if need be... Any suggestions?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Nov 2, 2010)

Oars or paddle? 100#'s of battery and a troller isn't going to do it much good. A 80# 9.9 Merc should make it scoot.

Jamie


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 4, 2010)

Launching the boat on Saturday for the first time at Lake Ida in Palm Beach County. Supposed to be sunny and 70 degrees. Can't wait... Will answer all stability issues on Saturday upon return.

As an update, I added small flush clips to the front deck, whick will secure my rods during transport with mini bungee cords. Was pleasantly suprised that i have enough deck room to fit my 7 ft rods.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 6, 2010)

UPDATE...

Launched the boat for the first time since modification. Weight of the boat, wood, 2 batteries, trolling motor, plus gear, and two men, was not a problem. Boat rode about 6-8 inches out of the water at the gunwales. So to me, that suggests that it could handle more weight, which is good because I have yet to find an outboard.

For the members who posted concerns of the raised front deck/stability issues... I can give you my honest opinion - it wasn't like you were walking on the ground, but it was perfectly manageable. It was more stable than I ever expected, especially while resting on the pedestal seat. Boat wakes happened, but there was not a single time where I felt uneasy, and my brother-in-law and I were both standing. I'm not sure if it was because of the added weight of the wood and gear, but it was 50% more stable than before my modifications. The decking also acted as an insulator to cut water lapping noise down which was a nice surprise. 

Overall, I'm really happy with the boat. Anyone have any questions, please ask, I will be happy to answer truthfully. One other thing - I have a 30lb transom mount trolling motor and it pushed it just fine all day on a single battery.


----------



## dl1010 (Nov 6, 2010)

how much did that cost to complete? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2010)

Awesome work! That is almost exactly how I am going to build my all electric 1448.


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2010)

now we want to see fish!


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 6, 2010)

dl1010 said:


> how much did that cost to complete? if you dont mind me asking



Don't mind at all!

I bought the boat brand new from tracker in april for $730 after taxes. That was the biggest lump in the wallet so far. I might add that this was a nominal fee to pay after getting "tinboat fever" shortly after finding this website. Other costs can be found listed below:

Bass Pro Prowler 30lb transome mount trolling motor: $79.99 (special sale)
Four cupholders, bass pro, $3.99 each, total $16
Two utility trays, target, $2.99 each
Two sheets 3/4" plywood, home depot, $24 each, total $48
Two sheets 1/2" plywood, home depot, $18 each, total $36
10'x12' outdoor carpet, lowe's, $0.49 a square foot, $58 total (estimate)
4 2"x4" boards, $2.50 each, home depot, total $10
6 2"x2" boards, $2.00 each, home depot, total $12
5 hatch pull handles, bass pro, $3.99 each, total $20
14 hinges, average cost for 2 pack at home depot, $2.50 per 2, total $15
Pop rivets, 2 boxes 3/8", $3.00 a box, home depot, total $6
Two car batteries, free from mechanic brother-in-law, total FREE!
2 cans 3M 90 Spray Adhesive, home depot, $14 a can, total $28
brackets, various types, home depot, $25
Thompsons water seal, home depot, $18
Seat plates, 3, bass pro, $15 each $45
Seats, bass pro, 2 at $45 each, 1 at $35 total of $125
2 cleats, $4.00 each at bass pro, $8 total
screws and and hardware, $20 estimate.

geez... looking at all this stuff individually, i guess i spent more than i thought... but when i took it out today it was all well worth it.

total build (not counting man hours)... right around $600 on top of the cost of the boat. i don't have any resources though, had to buy everything new... and i messed up a few times and had to redo some things. i have no building or carpentry experience previously, and relied heavily on the members of tinboats.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 6, 2010)

Jim said:


> Awesome work! That is almost exactly how I am going to build my all electric 1448.



Thanks Jim! It sure served me well on its maiden voyage today.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 6, 2010)

Jim said:


> now we want to see fish!



This was the first catch on "Playin' Hooky" this morning about 7:10 a.m. Unfortunately I had to freehand the boat name, and I'm not too artistic!


----------



## dl1010 (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow that's not to bad. It looks great man. I just got the same boat from bass pro 3 weeks ago. I'm thinking about doing that or atleast a front deck. Looks great again. Oh an by the way I got a 2.5 mercury from basspro. With 4 guys on the boat it still pushes it great. I know it sounds small but just letting you know


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 6, 2010)

dl1010 said:


> Wow that's not to bad. It looks great man. I just got the same boat from bass pro 3 weeks ago. I'm thinking about doing that or atleast a front deck. Looks great again. Oh an by the way I got a 2.5 mercury from basspro. With 4 guys on the boat it still pushes it great. I know it sounds small but just letting you know



awesome. I took a bunch of photos during the build, how i did my front deck... i will be posting them in a complete build thread when i get the spare time. you should check it out, maybe it will give you some ideas that you can improve on. 

one question - does the 2.5 get the boat on a plane? i imagine that i would need something a little bigger with the extra weight? i was looking at getting at least a 9.9, but i'm gonna have to find the right deal...

good luck with your build man.


----------



## ejones1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome job, looks great.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 8, 2010)

ejones1961 said:


> Awesome job, looks great.



Much appreciated! Can't wait to get her back on the water next weekend.


----------



## rmzachar (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the stability report! I'm trying to get some ideas on what to do for mine and your build is helping with that. Nice looking boat there!


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 8, 2010)

rmzachar said:


> Thanks for the stability report! I'm trying to get some ideas on what to do for mine and your build is helping with that. Nice looking boat there!



Thanks, and no problem. If you have any other questions, let me know.


----------



## dl1010 (Nov 11, 2010)

It does. That's with 4 guys from 190 to 235. It moves in the inlet and river good. Anything under 5 HP you don't have to register plus its only 740 dollars. Its also amazing on gas Haha


----------



## BassGeek54 (Nov 11, 2010)

I am new here...in fact this is my first post but I wanted to tell you this is a beautiful job. I just got my first boat ever...a Tracker Grizzly 1648 AWL 2010 model. It was actually used but no mods to it and I think I got a pretty good deal. I really like your ideas and the execution was fantastic. Thanks for sharing the pictures and info.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 12, 2010)

BassGeek54 said:


> I am new here...in fact this is my first post but I wanted to tell you this is a beautiful job. I just got my first boat ever...a Tracker Grizzly 1648 AWL 2010 model. It was actually used but no mods to it and I think I got a pretty good deal. I really like your ideas and the execution was fantastic. Thanks for sharing the pictures and info.



Thanks for the compliment. I can't say it was all peaches and sugarplums to do, but if you take some extra time doing measurments and get a good vision on what you want to accomplish (and get some help from the guys on this site), the sky is the limits. 

I actually wanted a Grizzly, but I had to settle for a 1436 because of upfront costs. 

I'm going to be working on getting the wiring and lights on this weekend. I will be sure to update with photos when it is complete.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 14, 2010)

UPDATE:

Instead of taking the boat out for some action, I decided to install some of the electronics. I installed a 4 function contol panel (SeaSense, $32). PLEASE NOTE: I bought the bass pro brand panel and the switches were busted right out of the box. I read reviews and found a lot of people had the same issue. Buyer beware, do not buy the bass pro brand rocker switch panels. They are cheap, but you get what you pay for...

I also installed two cigarette power outlets for my spotlight, charging cell phone, etc. Installed the rear navigation light fixture, the front nav lights, and clips for the rear nav light when it is stored away. 

I've also added photos of the mini-bungee rod holders on the front deck. Now I just have to wire everything up!!!


----------



## 12_Tinner (Nov 16, 2010)

man, not my style of boat on a honest note but man that thing is a fishing machine. love the last pics of the boar panel, su sweet and organized...i got a 12' deep v aluminum im outboard shopping for....check out Nissan 9.8hp man. you can get them for 1800 approx.....they are worth checking out.

thanks for sharing,


----------



## Troutman3000 (Nov 16, 2010)

looks good man.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 16, 2010)

12_Tinner said:


> man, not my style of boat on a honest note but man that thing is a fishing machine. love the last pics of the boar panel, su sweet and organized...i got a 12' deep v aluminum im outboard shopping for....check out Nissan 9.8hp man. you can get them for 1800 approx.....they are worth checking out.
> 
> thanks for sharing,



Thanks man. I am actually looking for a 9.9 or 15hp 2-stroke. I've talked to a lot of people, and for the money and ease of working on it, a 2-stoke is what I have decided to go with. Now if I can only find the right deal... Best wishes for your search for an outboard as well.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 16, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> looks good man.



Thanks buddy... You ever get you another boat to work on? That mod you have posted on your 12' was quite impressive. I liked the metal work and the paint job you did.

Thats the thing - I'm happy with the way mine has come out so far, but I honestly am glad I started with a new boat for my first build... The work that some of these members do on here with old, beat up hunks of metal is amazing to me. Not sure I have that kind of skill... I'm in a state of "awe" when I look at the member's finished products after seeing what they started with.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hooky1420 said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > looks good man.
> ...




Thanks Man. I got a 14 super v tracker that I am about to redo the decks, carpeting, and reseal the hull. 

My boat wasnt too hard, a lot of trail and error. I do have some questions for you. 

1. How do you connect that switch panel? I fear that I am going to need to replace my soon and I am not good at electrical at all. Do you have bus bar? Is there one wire that runs of the panel to each negative ans positive terminal on the battery????


----------



## Troutman3000 (Nov 19, 2010)

What are the plastic bulbs to the left of the switch panel?


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 19, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> What are the plastic bulbs to the left of the switch panel?



They do look like plastic bulbs, but they are in fact rubberized (water tight) coverings for the push button resets on the fuses for each of the switches. Kind of like resetting a breaker in your home.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 22, 2010)

UPDATE:

Was able to wire up the electric over the weekend. The anchor light and front navigation light have power from the switch panel, and i've wired the cigarette power outlets. Everything works fine.

My brother-in-law brought over a 4hp Mariner 2-stroke outboard this weekend that his neighbor was selling for $250, and was letting us "try before we buy". It looked real clean, and compression was good on both cylinders, so we decided to give it a shot. Took the boat out Sunday morning on Lake Ida and the outboard started on the first pull. So far so good. We made it past the wake zone, and opened her up. I have to say, that little 4hp sure pushed the boat, but I definitely want more power from an outboard. It didn't get it up on a plane. Furthermore, after about 4 minutes after opening the engine up, the engine died, and wasn't able to restart. Unfortunately, this all happened before I was able to get a GPS speed reading on it. So there we were, stalled out on the lake. All of a sudden, I smelled smoke, and sure enough the engine was smoking from under the head cover. The old girl was overheated. 

Through diagnosing the engine, we figured out that the OB wasn't pumping water, causing it to overheat. So we trolled back to the ramp, took it off and threw it in the truck. We ended up trolling around all morning, and catching some bass. Was a great day for fishing. But now I have a taste for an outboard motor. And so the search continues...


----------



## jcb (Nov 22, 2010)

You ever feels like you going to tip over with only 36 wide?I have son that owns 1442 and she feels like it going to tip over with 2 big guys up on her deck.She never tip over yet but she feels like she mite :|


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 23, 2010)

jcb said:


> You ever feels like you going to tip over with only 36 wide?I have son that owns 1442 and she feels like it going to tip over with 2 big guys up on her deck.She never tip over yet but she feels like she mite :|



I got used to jons when I was growing up. We had a Sears (I think) 1232. We didn't ever have a deck on it, but my brother and I would stand up on the bench seats to fish at the same time. That got pretty hairy at times, but neither one of us ever got dumped. I guess it may be relative to what you are used to. With my 1436, it is much sturdier than that old 1232 I was used to previously, so for me, the stability is a big improvement. I always use caution when i'm walking around, but I've had the boat out by myself and I know where I'm standing and how to adjust. Like I said before, its not like you are walking on something extremely solid, but it is very managable. Since putting on the front deck (which actually made the boat sturdier in my opinion) I haven't once felt like I was going to be thrown in, although there is some give if you are walking on or near the gunwales. On Sunday, I had my brother-in-law up on the front deck and I was standing on the rear bench seat and we were fine. 

Keep in mind, I only have adults on my boat, no pets, no small children. I would probably suggest something a little more sturdy should you have either of the two on your boat as they could lose their balance much easier than an adult. And ALWAYS wear a PFD, no matter how sturdy you think the boat is.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bugpac (Moderator) has started a thread under Jon and V boat Conversions and Modifications where everyone can post links where they get their mod materials from. This is a great idea. While browsing there, i came across a link for camo kits posted by member "dearl". I decided that I would get a camo kit and paint the boat. The link was to "ReelFoot Camo Kits", and I bought a stencil kit for about $30 with shipping included. Came fast, and I was pretty pleased with the results.

Just started painting the one side before a rainstorm was brewing, so I only got the front part of the boat done. Here is the photos.

I also added a photo of my jon cover so that you could see how I keep her dry.


----------



## Flashoverman (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice work! I was wondering what brand and model the seats are. I'm looking at buying some that look similar to yours. Are they plenty soft? How is the back support? I often fish with a buddy who has to sit for pretty much the whole day. Are they hi or low back? How much do they weigh? Sorry to flood you with questions but, I have to mail order mine and I want to get it right the first time if I can help it. Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Dec 28, 2010)

Flashoverman said:


> Very nice work! I was wondering what brand and model the seats are. I'm looking at buying some that look similar to yours. Are they plenty soft? How is the back support? I often fish with a buddy who has to sit for pretty much the whole day. Are they hi or low back? How much do they weigh? Sorry to flood you with questions but, I have to mail order mine and I want to get it right the first time if I can help it. Thanks for any help you can offer.




No problem. Sorry about the slow response... I was away on vacation during the holiday... The seats are comfortable. I'm not sure how long of a day you are planning, but I have sat in them for hours at a time and been totally fine with them. They are Lo-Back seats, and are quite cushiony (if that's a word). Back support is what I expected from a lo-back seat. I have back problems and they are fine with my back, and I'm 6'3" tall. We really haven't used the stand-up pedestal seat all that much, yet... but it is really comfortable and sturdy as well. I've only taken the boat out a handful of times so far. Here is the link to the seats that I purchased. It gives the dimensions and description for you to look at. It doesn't say the weight, but I would guess between 3-5 lbs with the seat plate screwed into the bottom.

https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Tourney-Special-LoBack-Boat-Seats/product/10205164/-1633015

Again, sorry for the slow response...


----------



## cali27 (Dec 28, 2010)

where is that cover from. i have the same boat. It looks great by the way!!

thanks


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Dec 29, 2010)

A 1990-2001 model Nissan/Tohatsu 18hp weighs the same as the 9.9 or 15hp. Around 80#s, and they run with most 25hp engines. Best power to weight ratio in my opinion. I can promise you an 18 would push that boat at least 25mph, probably better than 30 if I had to guess.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Dec 29, 2010)

cali27 said:


> where is that cover from. i have the same boat. It looks great by the way!!
> 
> thanks



I got the cover from Bass Pro... It is not a Bass Pro brand though. For the life of me I can't think of the manufacturer but I will check it when I get home from work. I bought the 14 ft one, and it works perfectly. I will tell you that i have to keep my seats on though, or else it is too baggy on top and water will pool in the recesses of the boat. With the seats on and the cover tied down with the provided rope and eyelets, water just rolls right off. It comes with a bag to keep the cover in, two bungees, a rope to tie down, and the seam around the cover has an internal bungee to keep it snug around the outside of the boat. It also has covered vents in it to allow moisture to escape without letting any in. Couldn't ask for more from a cover - very pleased. Kept her dry on many a Florida thunderstorm so far. Here is the link if you would like to order...

https://www.basspro.com/Jon-Boat-Cover/product/95668/-1325567


----------



## Hooky1420 (Dec 29, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> A 1990-2001 model Nissan/Tohatsu 18hp weighs the same as the 9.9 or 15hp. Around 80#s, and they run with most 25hp engines. Best power to weight ratio in my opinion. I can promise you an 18 would push that boat at least 25mph, probably better than 30 if I had to guess.



Thanks for the advice man. I am still actively looking for an outboard, but the funds are kind of low right now from the holiday season.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Dec 29, 2010)

cali27 said:


> where is that cover from. i have the same boat. It looks great by the way!!
> 
> thanks




The cover is made by "Classic Accessories". The logo has the letter "A" inside a letter "C". Hope that helps. i bought it from bass pro.


----------



## Flashoverman (Jan 4, 2011)

Hooky1420 said:


> Flashoverman said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice work! I was wondering what brand and model the seats are. I'm looking at buying some that look similar to yours. Are they plenty soft? How is the back support? I often fish with a buddy who has to sit for pretty much the whole day. Are they hi or low back? How much do they weigh? Sorry to flood you with questions but, I have to mail order mine and I want to get it right the first time if I can help it. Thanks for any help you can offer.
> ...


No worries!
Thanks for all the info, it helped me out a lot. That's a very nice boat you have, great work!


----------



## jgp12000 (Mar 22, 2011)

Great work ! just curious where you got the hatch hitches and what kind are they ?


----------



## Hooky1420 (Mar 22, 2011)

jgp12000 said:


> Great work ! just curious where you got the hatch hitches and what kind are they ?



Thanks! I got them from Bass Pro, at $3.99 each. I went the cheap route, because other brands/sizes/styles were much more expensive. Had the boat on the water 6 months now, and haven't had a problem with the hatch pulls breaking or wearing. They are easy to install, just bore a hole into your material big enough to fit the backing and screw down on the top. Word of advice - they DO NOT come with the screws to screw them in. It's okay - I got stainless steel screws for them. Four screws for each of the hatch pulls. Here is a link to the product on bass pro's website. Good luck with your build!

https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops®-Hatch-Pull/product/9214/-570694

Oops. If you are talking about the hatch "hinges"... I got the hinges from the door and cabinet hardware aisle from home depot. I'm not sure the manufacturer, but they were stainless steel and so I picked them up. I got two different sizes (depending on the size of the hatch door), but both were really cheap. I think you can get a two-pack for under $4.00. I used two on each of my hatch doors and used stainless steel screws instead of the ones provided in the packaging...


----------



## franner11 (Apr 27, 2011)

about your boat cover & pooling water...
i built a frame out of 3/4" pvc pipe and it works like a charm - after several high wind and almost tornadoes, it keeps my 1542 bone dry inside and no water pools anywhere!
i even have my seats still on the boat, etc with the cover on.
for about $15 and a tiny bit of effort, totally pays off!


----------



## franner11 (Apr 27, 2011)

awesome mod btw - great work and thanks for the inspiration! =D>


----------



## Hooky1420 (Apr 27, 2011)

franner11 said:


> awesome mod btw - great work and thanks for the inspiration! =D>



Appreciate the compliment and the idea about the boat cover. Keep them lines tight!


----------



## Busbey (Jun 29, 2011)

Since we live so close and you built a such a nice boat, you just set yourself up for failure. You have to help with mine :wink:


----------



## way2fst4u (Jun 22, 2013)

I know this is an old thread...just looking for a "long-term" report. How has everything held up over time?


----------

